# Lastest test results - hypo?



## dantetila (Jul 24, 2010)

Hi everyone,

For a bit of my history, I am a 25 year old male and have been diagnosed with Celiac Disease in 2009 (elevated ttG-IGA and confirmed biopsy) and Addison's Disease (low cortisol and high ACTH) in May 2011. Due to the high link between these autoimmune disease and Thyroid/Diabetes issues, I get tested for them every 6 months. Here are my last few sets of results, which the top results being from last week. I have been feeling really weak and tired lately, but all my other tests came out normal. Currently I am on cortisone medication for Addison's, B12 shots for Celiac issues and Testosterone Therapy due to very low free testosterone. My Endo doesn't think my issues are due to the thyroid. I'm just noticed a progression of my hair getting brittle, tired, freezing all the time and just a general unwell feeling. Should I try to find a new endo or go to my GP? Or am I wrong in thinking these numbers are bad as I thought the new TSH range was 3 and that you free's should be in top half (mine are close to 30% and 25% I believe). Anyways, any past experiences are appreciated  Thanks a million.

March 7, 2012
--------------
TSH: 3.13 (range 0.3 - 5.0)
Free T3: 3.4 (range 2.6 - 5.7)
Free T4: 15 (range 12 - 22)

Sept 16, 2011
--------------
TSH: 2.18 (range 0.3 - 5.0)
Free T3: 3.6 (range 2.6 - 5.7)
Free T4: 16 (range 12 - 22)

March 14, 2011
--------------
TSH: 1.08 (range 0.3 - 5.0)
Free T3: 5.2 (range 2.6 - 5.7)
Free T4: 18 (range 12 - 22)


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

dantetila said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> For a bit of my history, I am a 25 year old male and have been diagnosed with Celiac Disease in 2009 (elevated ttG-IGA and confirmed biopsy) and Addison's Disease (low cortisol and high ACTH) in May 2011. Due to the high link between these autoimmune disease and Thyroid/Diabetes issues, I get tested for them every 6 months. Here are my last few sets of results, which the top results being from last week. I have been feeling really weak and tired lately, but all my other tests came out normal. Currently I am on cortisone medication for Addison's, B12 shots for Celiac issues and Testosterone Therapy due to very low free testosterone. My Endo doesn't think my issues are due to the thyroid. I'm just noticed a progression of my hair getting brittle, tired, freezing all the time and just a general unwell feeling. Should I try to find a new endo or go to my GP? Or am I wrong in thinking these numbers are bad as I thought the new TSH range was 3 and that you free's should be in top half (mine are close to 30% and 25% I believe). Anyways, any past experiences are appreciated  Thanks a million.
> 
> ...


Hah!! You can see the curve. The FREES keep going down and the TSH is creeping up.

So yes; something is afoot.

Might be wise to get some of these tests.

TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies) TBII (thyrotropin-binding inhibitory immunoglobulin), Thyroglobulin Ab, ANA (antinuclear antibodies), (thyroid hormone panel) TSH, Free T3, Free T4.

You can look this stuff up here and more.........
http://www.labtestsonline.org/

Also, an ultra-sound of the thyroid might be a good idea!


----------



## dantetila (Jul 24, 2010)

Hi Andros, thanks for the quick response.

As for the antibodies, I had all the ones you mentioned tested and each one came back as "*NEGATIVE*". No value given, just negative. As for ultrasound, I have had four total. The 1st showed a 1cm adenoma. They went to biopsy it and the 2nd ultrasound showed it was no longer there. 3rd ultrasound showed two small adenoma's and most recent showed none. It has been confusing. Do you feel I should be treated for hypo or is to too early to treat with medication? Thanks.


----------

